
Joe Armstrong on NaN propagation - tosh
https://twitter.com/joeerl/status/1007174669160599552
======
lhorie
That's kinda like complaining about zero, by saying "it's a cancer that
silently propagates zero through all your multiplications". If you're gonna be
doing weird math, you better be handling your NaNs, Infinity's and -0s.

